# How to Paint a skid steer



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

So I am looking to paint a bobcat and was wondering if someone could share with me how to do some from A to Z. What paints to use what I will need to do some how much prep I should be doing.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

A paint brush


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Spray cans.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ajslands;1037597 said:


> A paint brush





Bruce'sEx;1037603 said:


> Spray cans.


I think for it to look right you'd have to spray it. And not with rattle cans.

I'd drag out the HVLP paint guns, inline air dryers, respirators, the whole 9 yards. I think that's probably the easiest, fastest, and the way that will look the best.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark13;1037644 said:


> I think for it to look right you'd have to spray it. And not with rattle cans.
> 
> I'd drag out the HVLP paint guns, inline air dryers, respirators, the whole 9 yards. I think that's probably the easiest, fastest, and the way that will look the best.


Thanks I was looking for an aswer along those lines. I have never done any painting along these lines so if you could maybe go on a little more. I am a landscaper and know that well but painting is not my thing, so I am asking to learn. I would like it to look nice and clean as it doesnt look that bad now.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

We've tocuhed up / painted whole machine with spray cans from bobcat. For a do it yourself job, with no sandblasting it came out really good. It comes down to how much you want to put into it. this was on our older yard machine, so having a factory paint job was not the goal just a quick face lift.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1032505&postcount=8


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ford6.9;1037579 said:


> So I am looking to paint a bobcat and was wondering if someone could share with me how to do some from A to Z. What paints to use what I will need to do some how much prep I should be doing.


There is some fifteen year old girl from Miami who submerges their machine for cleaning purposes. Perhaps She could give you some tips and you can dip it.:laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;1037673 said:


> There is some fifteen year old girl from Miami who submerges their machine for cleaning purposes. Perhaps She could give you some tips and you can dip it.:laughing:


Then simply fill the pond with paint and run it in again. Viola, done.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;1037719 said:


> Then simply fill the pond with paint and run it in again. Viola, done.


Definitely the fastest and most effective way to do it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Just remember they don't float so keep a roped tied to it for easy retrievel.....lol


----------



## dgc (Nov 17, 2008)

I do this for a living. the best thing to do is get it sandblasted first . Than put a good coat of a good expoxy primer on it than your paint 3 coats.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

dgc;1039300 said:


> I do this for a living. the best thing to do is get it sandblasted first . Than put a good coat of a good expoxy primer on it than your paint 3 coats.


This is the way I did it a couple of years ago, found decals on ebay.
Looks great for an 11 yr old ss.


----------

